# TT was in an accident today



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Accident Occured:* January 11th @ 7:42 AM ... I was T-Boned at an intersection...the other driver's fault entirely.
*Car Returned:*







March 14th (8 weeks exactly)








From this








To This









Car * was







* at http://www.rbcc.com/ RBCC is a certified VAG shop and is the only shop within 4 states of TX (LA,AR,OK, NM) that is certified to do the new A8 frame work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Total Damage Cost is: $11,967.00 (much lower than anticipated)
Total Labor Hours (estimated): Over 100 hrs








DAY OF THE ACCIDENT
















































































*Rebuild Stage:*








Look what's being worked on right next to the TT







(that's a 997)guess those brakes just couldn't stop the driver in time

































































*Body work finally being done:*
























*Paint work about to begin:* 
















*Paint work completed:*








*Return of the TT :*D































































































































































_Modified by vwglinut at 8:34 PM 3-16-2008_

_Modified by vwglinut at 8:38 PM 3-16-2008_

_Modified by vwglinut at 8:39 PM 3-16-2008_

_Modified by vwglinut at 2:47 PM 4-2-2008_


_Modified by TXR32 at 4:10 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*

thats horrible, glad your ok and hopefully it can be fixed good as new


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*

wow that lady is an idiot. i'd be so pissed if that was me.
sorry to hear about your loss! hopefully you will be back on track soon.
was the damage enough to total the car out? maybe you can get a replacement instead of trying to fix it.
best of luck!!


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

sorry to hear about that goood luck come back stronger


----------



## lonestart (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*

Dude that sucks, your TT is so damn clean.
Have a few


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (lonestart)*

I am for once speechless..........















I will have a few














for you and your TT.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (TREFTTY)*

that sucks, lets see some carnage pics


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_that sucks, lets see some carnage pics

You just loves you some carnage pics dontcha?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwglinut* »_Hey folks,
In the End, she was ok, i'm ok, cars are just cars 

That is the best way to think of it. If the car can be fixed, it will, if not, you can replace it with another accident free TT. 
Just get better and have a few







's and you will be fine


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (cincyTT)*

Yea, I'm sorry to hear that man; I would have literally cried. I hope that either way you have a TT in your future


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (l88m22vette)*

Oh i'll be a man and admit it, i cried. Pics up top show the requested carnage.


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*

Accidents have never been recorded on titles unless the car was given a demolished (?) or wrecked or something similar title. In other words, if the car is not totaled and you repair it it does not go on the title.
However, in the state of florida (not sure if its all states) insurance companies now keep a data base that is pooled by all ins. co.'s that keep track of claims for drivers. This is the only proof that you have been in an accident, unless you do not make a claim.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*

If that is the frame thats broken in 2, that car is pretty much totalled with it being a 03. If its not totalled, its going to be gone for a good 4-6week if not more


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*

dang, it doesnt LOOK that bad from just the side of the car, but the shots of the damage from below look like they could be some bad frame damage


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_dang, it doesnt LOOK that bad from just the side of the car, but the shots of the damage from below look like they could be some bad frame damage

They of course won't know if there is any frame damage until the claim is completely filed obviously (the b i t c h is dragging her feet already and hasn't called to report the claim yet i've already talked with her agent)
That picture of the snapped aluminum is the lower control arm that busted. The entire driver's side suspension will be replaced and most likely the drive shaft on that side as well. It looked really bad on the scene but I guess from putting the car on the flat bed the wheel sorta straighten out... 
As of right now its just an estimate but the general manager that took me out there said he thinks it will be $10-12K based on other TT's with similar damage and the car is worth nearly $20K (like 19700..) ..... so we'll get it back. They promise the car will be the same as it was but yeah right...i've been in one wreck before and the truck was not the same.....


----------



## ThaDeaLer (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*

fix it and sell it...... it wont be the same, and delete this post so no one knows it was smahsed
and shameth for wishing it was the gli...
sorry for your loss


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (ThaDeaLer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThaDeaLer* »_fix it and sell it...... it wont be the same, and delete this post so no one knows it was smahsed


http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif on hiding anything. This is why we need CarFax.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (ThaDeaLer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThaDeaLer* »_fix it and sell it...... it wont be the same, and delete this post so no one knows it was smahsed
and shameth for wishing it was the gli...
sorry for your loss

A car is a car I know, but I still wish this had not happen to the TT.......this car was such a great find and so well mantained by the previous owners and of course we baby it. Washed every weekend, fluids checked/changed regularly....just shocked still.
* I really appreciate the out pour i've gotten from you all.* Hell now that i'm thinking about it...might as well go with an all new suspension setup...be better than having just new stuff in the rear....


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*

what a bucking fitch


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwglinut* »_
A car is a car I know, but I still wish this had not happen to the TT.......this car was such a great find and so well mantained by the previous owners and of course we baby it. Washed every weekend, fluids checked/changed regularly....just shocked still.
* I really appreciate the out pour i've gotten from you all.* Hell now that i'm thinking about it...might as well go with an all new suspension setup...be better than having just new stuff in the rear....

Definetly do an upgrade


----------



## eurofast (May 10, 2007)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*

sorry to hear that, as long you're OK, you can buy another TT, you can't buy your life back, take care yourself!


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. The car can be replaced. You are probably fine. I'd reccommend that you wait to sign off on your insurance re: aching and bruising issues for at least 3 months. I had a patient a few years ago who had significant spinal issues that didn't surface til after 3 months after his mva. Just make sure you're ok. I've been treating musculoskeletal injuries for 20 years and sometimes they sneak up on you later. Looks lie your car may be fixable.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

funny story... I got hit from behind monday and got a huge crack in my rear bumper. not as bad as you but... IT SUCKS


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
Definetly do an upgrade









We're definitely considering it as an option (suspension wise). at this point. I'll keep everybody posted on the happenings with the body work, i'll even have photos to document the repairs which some of you might find useful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whatsacar (Jul 19, 2007)

That really sucks. Its too bad people like to just turn without looking.
Also my mom got in an accident not to long ago and as soon as they saw the frame was slightly bent they just totaled it. 
But now that i think about it i dont know too much about the tt's frame structure. I do know that the camry had a unibody so they do not like to touch those


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (whatsacar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whatsacar* »_That really sucks. Its too bad people like to just turn without looking.
Also my mom got in an accident not to long ago and as soon as they saw the frame was slightly bent they just totaled it. 


**** fingers crossed the frame isn't bent ****


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

what is completely cracked in the rear (last few pics)?? 
if thats the subframe, wont they total it? 
in which case buy it back and part it!


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

Very sorry to see this. Hope you are okay because that is what counts.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (ThaDeaLer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThaDeaLer* »_fix it and sell it...... it wont be the same, and delete this post so no one knows it was smahsed


Wow! That's an honorable thing to do (and may even be illegal if you try to conceal it). I hope you don't try to sell anything in the classifieds after this.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*

As far as body work goes, a good shop will replace the rear quarter panel and you won't ever be able to tell. It's hard to say what the extent of the structural damage is, however these cars are pretty modular. It you ever look through the drawings in ETKA, you'd be amazed at what parts are available. The "totalled" decision is based on the cost of repair, as you know.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_As far as body work goes, a good shop will replace the rear quarter panel and you won't ever be able to tell. It's hard to say what the extent of the structural damage is, however these cars are pretty modular. It you ever look through the drawings in ETKA, you'd be amazed at what parts are available. The "totalled" decision is based on the cost of repair, as you know.

totaled is what....like 75% of the cars value.....+/- a little bit?


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_what is completely cracked in the rear (last few pics)?? 
if thats the subframe, wont they total it? 
in which case buy it back and part it!

That is the lower control arm which is made of aluminum. That is mainly why it broke the way it did...aluminum. We'll find out Monday/Tuesday the extent of the structural damage as they'll have the car up on a rack. I'll be headed over to the shop again this week to talk with them. 

_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_
totaled is what....like 75% of the cars value.....+/- a little bit?

Yeah something like that, the car is worth nearly $20K (19700) and the estimate at this point is $10-12K so with that it should be repaired but...
At this point its too soon to say either way if it will be totaled but after speaking with the general manager, they've repaired TT's a lot worse at a much higher cost than our estimate and those TT's are still on the road ( I looked at some photos of ones with frontal damage). I'll add more pictures to the OP as things progress...
And just to be clear....I'm not taking advice to cover anything up about anything. If the time ever comes to sell the car everything will be out in the open.....after all I wouldn't have posted anything if I didn't want people to know....
3rd day after the accident and i'm feeling better...still sore but not too bad...I feel like I went through a really tough work-out with no positive gains







Also still rather shocking to walk out my front door and only see my GLI










_Modified by vwglinut at 1:30 PM 1-13-2008_


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

update bump: CAR IS BEING PUT ON THE RACK TODAY for total inspection of the damage and to see if the frame is bent. I'm crossing my fingers its not! I'll hopefully have some more input by the end of today and i'll have new pictures ASAP.
Thanks again for all those who PMed me, it meant a lot to know people really care http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

goood luck


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (chrislups)*

* Another UPDATE!!!!







*
CAR HAS * ZERO * FRAME DAMAGE!!!! The initial estimate was way over and as of right now it stands at only $5,000 (I say only b/c that's 1/2 of what it was). Looking under the car personally, the damage is all concentrated in the rear wheel well. The tech going over the car said the entire rear suspension on the drivers side will in fact be replaced. So upper and lower control arms, spring, etc, etc. 
The Haldex unit at this point seems to be intact with only the drivers side shaft slightly bent. The tech went on to say if the shaft is bent severely then you can almost count on the Haldex unit being gone so its good news he said to see it this way and they'll of course replace that drivers side drive shaft. 
All in all guys i'm at least relieved we will get the car back....its not totalled. Now the road ahead though is going to be long, at this point depending on if they discover any more damage when pulling apart the body. Its going to be 6-10 weeks







which is a very broad estimation but again they could discover more damage but the bottom line is the frame is 100% A OK http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll be getting pictures emailed to me every day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so when there is significant progress completed, I'll post up.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

Awesome, great to hear that! Time to start part shopping, huh?


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Awesome, great to hear that! Time to start part shopping, huh?









Honestly I think so. We're really thinking about doing a suspension upgrade b/c I told the guys at the shop that I'm still concerned about getting it back with all new stuff on just one corner of the car so maybe some coil overs? I dunno but if you guys wanna throw your .02 in...by all means please do. At this point i'm just so glad the frame is completely in tact!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (vwglinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwglinut* »_
Honestly I think so. We're really thinking about doing a suspension upgrade b/c I told the guys at the shop that I'm still concerned about getting it back with all new stuff on just one corner of the car so maybe some coil overs? I dunno but if you guys wanna throw your .02 in...by all means please do. At this point i'm just so glad the frame is completely in tact!

Id say go for a coilover setup.. really wont cost you much more than replacing the stock setup, and will look hot. and since you need to replace a few of the control arms anyway..... replace all those with aftermarket to help out with any camber issues


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

^^^^^^ Its definitely something to consider


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (vwglinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwglinut* »_* Another UPDATE!!!!







*
... Its going to be 6-10 weeks...

Holy Cow!








Say it ain't so! Why so long? I can understand 3-4 weeks at a busy shop, but not 10 flippin' weeks!
I feel for you. You're gonna get stuck with some stinkin' rental and you're gonna hate life until you get your baby back. (Been there!) Since the other driver was "at fault", you should insist that her insurance provide a "like" car while yours is getting repaired or find a lawyer to write a letter to her personally about what will happen if they stick you in a yugo or something.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Damn - that piece that is severed appears to be the rear trailing arm, which is cast steel - not aluminum. 
As for the haldex - is the haldex or the rear differential that was damaged - remember the axles connect to the differential, the Haldex connects to that. Two different items. No doubt that if that trailing arm is split in two, the rear subframe is bent too. The is no "frame" damage because there isn't any "frame" back there. 
Hope you get it back better than new! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

body work takes FOREVER
I'm not surprised that they didn't tell you it's gonna take 4 months
hope you get GOOD guys workin on your baby


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_body work takes FOREVER
I'm not surprised that they didn't tell you it's gonna take 4 months
hope you get GOOD guys workin on your baby

My daughter hit a guardrail once and took out the entire driver side. They cut away the rear quarter panel and welded a new piece in place. You could NOT tell work was ever done. It looked better than from the factory. I had a very good shop do it and they were extremely busy and it took them 5 weeks.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Damn - that piece that is severed appears to be the rear trailing arm, which is cast steel - not aluminum. 
As for the haldex - is the haldex or the rear differential that was damaged - remember the axles connect to the differential, the Haldex connects to that. Two different items. No doubt that if that trailing arm is split in two, the rear subframe is bent too. The is no "frame" damage because there isn't any "frame" back there. 
Hope you get it back better than new! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm going on what the body shop is saying in regards to the rear trailing arm (they're calling it the lower control arm







) and they're saying its aluminum








My mistake regarding the Haldex and Differential, its the differential piece that has a bent shaft, and the tech said the haldex was just fine.(wasn't thinking when I wrote that







) The shaft is bent closest to the wheel, away from the diff.
Ok and yes there is not much frame (at all) back there as I got to see but the body according to the shop shows nothing damaged regarding the frame. Again i'm going off what they're saying and maybe once the rear end is taken apart, it will reveal more? 
I'll get the offical sheet as to what all is being replaced, that should be prepared by tomorrow b/c they said they're ready to start. And finally the length in which they quoted. It is like the other guy said, body work, its gonna take a while to make it look new again. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vwglinut at 10:43 PM 1-16-2008_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (vwglinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwglinut* »_
I'm going on what the body shop is saying in regards to the rear trailing arm (they're calling it the lower control arm







) and they're saying its aluminum









From the angle shown in the picture it looks like the trailing arm - not the control arms. There are upper and lower control arms - both of which are probably destroyed as well. However - none of the rear suspension parts are aluminum.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'd believe you over them anyway, after all you track your TT so I have no doubt you know what's up. thanks for the input. 
My lady is extremly happy to be getting this car back and right now i'm just happy she's happy







I'll definitely keep you up to date on the car.


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

Sounds like all good news. Congratulations! Hopefully you're feeling better too, and ready to get back to the business of enjoying your car. Maybe you could talk them into adjustable rear arms (you know, to save money), for when you do consider suspension upgrades.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*

UPDATE: They will be completely done with disassembly today, should have a list of all that was damaged and what will be replaced by today, Monday at the latest.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

Pic of rear assembly:
All parts that connect to the subrame are steel - the subframe is hydroformed steel. Item #7 are the upper and lower control arms and Item #3 is the rear trailing arm. I've verified that all parts are steel with a magnet - although I was sure they were steel.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Pic of rear assembly:
All parts that connect to the subrame are steel - the subframe is hydroformed steel. Item #7 are the upper and lower control arms and Item #3 is the rear trailing arm. I've verified that all parts are steel with a magnet - although I was sure they were steel.



Joe, PM me back if you wanna discuss the whole 'aluminum' thing...I had a nice long talk with the rep. who is handling the TT this morning, along with the tech who has been disassembling the car and now that we are all on the same page...it was a language barrier that was screwing this all up







and causing me to believe the rear was made of aluminum parts ....my apologies again for being somewhat ignorant but i'll never second guess a vortex mod who owns a TT.... no matter what shop i'm talking with







Joe thank you again!
No Pictures







...... they will come later this week as we've hit a small snagg in the long road to recovery ....a part for the body (internal piece of sheet metal) didn't come in the main delivery of parts that were ordered. Until that part arrives they won't be doing much more with the car at this point as they'll be doing the body work first, then suspension....I'm welcome to come by the shop and take photos myself so if anybody out there really would like to see it, let me know and i'll run by there tomorrow other wise i'll wait for them to email me pics 










_Modified by vwglinut at 11:01 AM 1-21-2008_


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

* update worth mentioning: *
So we got the first estimate finally approved while they were still in the process of disassembling the TT. I'll be happy to post the actual sheets so you all can see exactly what is being replaced but for now i'll just throw out some of the numbers regarding cost and labor.
* Cost for Labor: * $2,831.25 @ 44.00 / hour (very very good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif)
* Labor Hours for body work alone: * 60.7








* Grand Total on first estimate for parts and labor (this does not include the suspension work though as that will be assessed on the secondary estimate...BODY WORK FIRST ):* $5,121.43
Its really not that bad fellas, the labor is intense but now that i've seen two different TT's up there with similar impact damage, ours is actually in really good shape and the outcome is looking very positive. I also raised questions regarding the suspension estimate and according to previous records where a TT's rear suspension was replaced at this shop, the cost will be far less than the body work and parts won't be as much either. So basically the grand total is not expected to exceed $9,000.
Again, i'll post up the actual data sheets later today for those who want to see exactly what is being replaced.


----------



## freegeek (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

I'm surprised as the damage looks much worse than my car.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (freegeek)*

Good news!


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

* Another update: * Pictures of the final tear down of the body. Torn up suspension is still on the car since they'll do the body work first. I did have a picture from underneath the car but I forgot to use the flash







....









Look what's being worked on right next to the TT







(that's a 997)guess those brakes just couldn't stop the driver in time


----------



## verustung (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

I can imagine how hard this must be on you. Sounds like the shop you are dealing with is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Maybe treat your girl to some detaling once its all done to welcome her home








Cheers


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (verustung)*

doesn't look so bad..... I can't wait to see it on the road again!!!! and I am sure it will look good in my garage while we start modding it


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

* ANOTHER UPDATE JUST ONE DAY LATER! * Well to my surprise I got an email this morning with the full and FINAL estimate and a second later a phone call from the gentle men handling our repairs. Below are the numbers needed for labor and grand total in cost to repair:
Total Dollar Amount: $8,978.56 (includes body work and suspension rebuild & respray)
Total Labor Hours(estimated by body shop) 75 - 80.3 HOURS!








So as expected the supplemental estimate did not exceed the initial estimate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and kept the total below $10K which again is awesome as the first numbers thrown out were in the 10K-12K range








With the amount of labor involved the shop said it will be another 4 - 6 weeks but if you take a look at the pictures above and see that 997 that is nearly finished being rebuilt, another tech can assist with the body work which is the brunt of the labor....that is of course if another porsche or audi doesn't come in while ours is there.









_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_doesn't look so bad..... I can't wait to see it on the road again!!!! and I am sure it will look good in my garage while we start modding it









Oh I can't wait Morio, after seeing yours in person I really want to treat Lauren's TT to some mods







... later this year I think we'll get rid of the factory wheels but first things first, go low and wide








Versustung, yeah its been rough on both of us but we're very relieved that the car is in good shape. There are a lot of good cars up there being worked on and their shop is top notch. Here is a link to all the equipment and facility its at: http://www.rbcc.us/html/facilities.php & http://www.rbcc.us/html/equipment.php 



_Modified by vwglinut at 2:36 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

* UPDATE *
Body work is commencing on schedule and we finally have a 'delivery date' as they're calling it.
They're expecting to get the car back to us on * February 14th * ....just in time for Valentine's day...how Ironic huh? Red car on Valentine's day








My Fiance is extremely happy that they have finally got a finger on when the car will be back in her hands. I'm heading over to the body shop on Friday Feb. 1st to take a look at the car....more pictures then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh yeah and our rental is a brand new Beetle


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

* FRIDAY UPDATE *
Kinda disappointed not more was done but they're still saying she'll be ready by Feb 14th... they stripped out the interior behind the front seats since they'll be doing some stuff inside the car, but they mostly did it so that they don't damage anything while performing the body work. 








Also got to take a better look at the suspension...look how bent this shock is....oh my!








That's about all I have that's worthy of posting folks. She's in good hands and we can't wait to get her back.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

dog the **** out of that beetle. NOS!


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_dog the **** out of that beetle. NOS!








but its a rental! Don't worry we're flooring it at every light trying to think what its like to be behind the TT again


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (vwglinut)*


_Quote »_Look what's being worked on right next to the TT (that's a 997)guess those brakes just couldn't stop the driver in time









Don't let the wheels fool you...it's a Cayman!








Cayman:








997:








Note the completely different side intakes


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*

ahhh, good point man....damn those wheels







and I always forget about the difference in side intakes...MY BAD :headbang: ...either way that Porsche was brand new and getting parts for it too a while, but it wasn't there yesterday so I hope it was returned to its 'lead' foot owner








There is another Porsche now right next to the TT with with some more front end damage....here...this will give you an idea








Figured some of you would like to see this pic. Just kinda shows how hard the impact was...they'll be realigning quite a bit to make her look straight and new








using this to make sure the body lines up perfectly:











_Modified by vwglinut at 8:03 AM 2-2-2008_


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

* Week 4 update: * She's now in the mechanical bay getting her suspension rebuilt or should I say reassembled....so many parts being replaced. I don't have any new pictures but my guy at http://www.rbcc.us/ will be snapping some photos today or tomorrow.
She'll be headed to paint next week and we're still on schedule to get her back on Valentine's day.







PICS AS SOON AS I GET THEM I PROMISE


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

Not much to look at but at least the rear is fully disassembled and will be put back to new by the end of today or tomorrow.....
























Hope to get her back early next week (like Wed the 20th)


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

That must be the saddest pic I have seen





























luckily all will be well!


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*

wow, yeh that thing is in sad shape








hopefully you'll get it back soon, and looking a lot better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

she's getting there at least.....i'm honestly glad to see that damn wheel off(being replaced of course) b/c seing it more than a few times still sticking out just made me cringe and re-think of the actual impact.....ERGGGGG


----------



## VRROOMM1 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*

i got hit on dec 12th in my 225q roaster. the cars are safe. i got rear ended buy a sti doing 55mph pushed me 60feet side ways in the grass the rear of my car was pushed in a foot. the doors opened like there was no damage to the car. he did 19 tho. in damage and thay toateled the car. go news is my wife and i are ok and i got a new car same car less miles in killer shape. i will post some pixs if you want to see some. im glad i was in the tt if i had ben driving my jeep i would be messed up.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (VRROOMM1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRROOMM1* »_i got hit on dec 12th in my 225q roaster. the cars are safe. i got rear ended buy a sti doing 55mph pushed me 60feet side ways in the grass the rear of my car was pushed in a foot. the doors opened like there was no damage to the car. he did 19 tho. in damage and thay toateled the car. go news is my wife and i are ok and i got a new car same car less miles in killer shape. i will post some pixs if you want to see some. im glad i was in the tt if i had ben driving my jeep i would be messed up. 

Carnage pics please!


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_
Carnage pics please!

X2 and i'd like to see your new 225QC







I'm very glad you're ok as well as the wife. I walked away from this accident with nothing more than some soreness and a broken http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif







.....I even saw the lady who did this to our car the other day....still driving without a front bumper or a headlight







..... WTF?!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*

I'd like carnage pics, but I'd love to see how f**ked up that STi was...Well vwglinut, at least you know you got hit by a dumbass. Make sure to let her know if you see her a third time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## freegeek (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (l88m22vette)*

Mine is still work in progress, too, I dropped into the body shop last Saturday to see the car in bits, but should get it back next week some time.


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (freegeek)*

Didn't get the car back yet i see...
Damn body shops and construction...they never deliver on time. EVER!
Are they spraying the entire car, or blending in that side to the rest of the car?


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (Oh_My_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oh_My_VR6* »_Didn't get the car back yet i see...
Damn body shops and construction...they never deliver on time. EVER!
Are they spraying the entire car, or blending in that side to the rest of the car?

Gonna be a complete re-spray http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
* UPDATE * Suspension work is finally complete....FINALLY!!!! hold was waiting on the rear hub....part was on back order via AUDI







but as you can see, the body work is coming along nicely and we should get her back by the 28th.....7 weeks after the initial impact....
















sorry this one is dark...didn't use a flash










_Modified by vwglinut at 1:53 PM 2-20-2008_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*

Nice!!!!! Coming together quite nicely!!!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (Morio)*

dang I'd take the bus for 2 months for a free respray & suspension upgrade


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*

Good deal. Looks like their doing things the "right" way. Thats hard to come by in the body work world..


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (Oh_My_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oh_My_VR6* »_Good deal. Looks like their doing things the "right" way. Thats hard to come by in the body work world..

I'd recommend these guys to any VAG owner. They're a top notch facility


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*

Looks good so far.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (ajz9415)*

Heya, crazy idea: If you're this far into bodywork, and you need a complete respray, get your fenders flared







All you really need to do is smooth out the fender crease...what do you think?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (l88m22vette)*

Quick! Dump lots of money into body styling!








Seriously, if you've ever looked into adding styling, now would be the time to do it since you're getting a respray


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Heya, crazy idea: If you're this far into bodywork, and you need a complete respray, get your fenders flared







All you really need to do is smooth out the fender crease...what do you think?









Guys, sorry for the delay in responses.....i've been rather busy as of lately with work and my VW crew







here in Austin on the weeknds. 
I think you guys have some great ideas but at this point I don't think its going to be possible to do any of this. The insurance company has already paid for OEM parts and what not, and so I don't see how we could do it. Plus, we're just ready to get her back the way she was b/c we do have some plans for sure. Here they are as follows:
1.) Suspension & Spacers (Thanks to Morio!!!!)
2.) Wheels (open to ideas or anybody who's selling a set)
3.) APR 93 OCT flash
4.) Open element intake (cone filter)
5.) Boost Gauge
Maybe more...we'll see. Car right now is delayed once again.....not the car this time..rather the body shop being super super busy. Its kinda getting annoying and I wish since it's been there for nearly 6 weeks now it would be done...however I do recall them stating from the beginning its going to be a while....at least I know it will be right.
Thanks for the input guys and I know i'll need advice as we move forward with selecting products to put on the car.


_Modified by vwglinut at 2:09 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*

Body work is finally finished .... lots of sanding to do on the rest of the car and remove the front end for paint but she's in line to get painted and we should have her back by March 4th 
<<< THIS GUYS BDAY http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Sorry for a blurry image..guy at the shop took it for me:


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*

Finally repainted







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*

you should opt for my wheels...








check my sig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (ILLA NOIZ)*

looks good Mark!!!! I hope she is to your standards at pickup!!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*









Can I get some alone time with that paintjob?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (Murderface)*

Hooray! Thats looks awesome







Just in time for warm weather (thats means the upper-30s here in Chicago)


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (ILLA NOIZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILLA NOIZ* »_you should opt for my wheels...








check my sig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You're wheels look hot man







but the one thing my future wife (fiance) has made clear: she wants to stay away from black wheels







We're still looking but a set of TSW's seem to be taking the cake right now for both of us...however a set of OEM Reps would also do the trick....just getting her back will be a joy in itself and soon after we'll begin a serious wheel hunt.
Thanks for keeping up this my thread fellas, the support we've gotten from everybody has been extremely helpful in these last 7 weeks


----------



## JakkoVR (May 23, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*

Can't wait until you get it back man. Its like a child in the hospital or something.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (JakkoVR)*

Adding pics now as they come in guys: Glass is going back in as I type this and the other guy working on her is fitting all the interior pieces back in. The TT returns tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*

Lookin beautiful. Warms my heart


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (Murderface)*

maybe its just the lighting but does it look like a lighter shade of red to anyone else?


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_maybe its just the lighting but does it look like a lighter shade of red to anyone else?

I asked that question immediately after seeing these photos but its the light of the shop....paint looks great in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*

All I have to say today is....





















....more delays


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (vwglinut)*

So its been a while since I posted







but here's the latest update: 
All New Sub Frame








After getting the car back together they were having trouble getting the left rear wheel to align so they had no choice but to go back and replace the sub frame







.....they would have initially done this but the alignment machine was the only way to decipher whether or not the sub frame was tweaked or not. Next post will be fresh pics of the car back at home....they say Friday the 14th but I'll believe it when I get a call from the shop saying "come and take her home"


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

Gonna throw a better sway bar up front while they've got it all taken apart?


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (roadyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_Gonna throw a better sway bar up front while they've got it all taken apart?


Not at this point man, just very eager to get her back in stock form b/c we've got a list of things we'll be doing. It could be today.....but i'm not holding my breathe.
FYI its been 8 weeks today














...although they did say 6-9 weeks from the very get go


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

Who cares, its Friday, they'll want to be done with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Who cares, its Friday, they'll want to be done with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

But they said that a few Friday's ago














....today would be awesome....Monday will make for a great week


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

* THE TT IS FINALLY READY FOR PICK UP!!!! *

























































Pics will come this weekend....keep an eye out for my thread








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (vwglinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwglinut* »_* THE TT IS FINALLY READY FOR PICK UP!!!! *

























































Pics will come this weekend....keep an eye out for my thread








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (turbott920)*

Well, sorry for taking 2 days to post pics but I think you all will understand that we've been very busy with the TT
























































































































































Put 220 miles on her over the weekend to get a good feel for the car and also to perform this check list they have us filling out. The car feel 100% OEM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The car was totally factory before the accident and it still feels the way it did 8 1/2 weeks ago (pre-accident







). My fiance is extremely happy to have it back and I of course am grinning from ear to ear. Thanks to everybody for their support and keeping up with this thread.........let the modding beging



































































_Modified by vwglinut at 8:31 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

Looks brand new http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (my own style tt)*

That paint is gorgeous








The hood/bumper cover gap looks slightly unven in this pic...perhaps it isn't but if it is and you didn't catch it, go bitch at the shop to fix it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*

its just the angle from the picture above. I had the camera resting on the sunroof of the GLI. Don't worry we've got a huge check list to run down and turn into the shop this week








Overall i'm extremely happy and would recommend this body shop to anybody in the Central Texas Area driving a VAG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

looks excellent man!!!!! I am very happy for you both!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

Yay!! Its back! Nice snaps of the VAG family you have going, BTW


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

welcome back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Rien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rien* »_welcome back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

Out of curiosity, how dark is your tint on the TT?


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Polski Ogier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polski Ogier* »_Out of curiosity, how dark is your tint on the TT?

20% on the sides, Limo Tint (15%







) on the back. Those clouds in the pictures make it look really dark by the way


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

Glad to see you got it back. It looks really good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (602crew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *602crew* »_Glad to see you got it back. It looks really good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (TXR32)*

January 11, 2009 ......one year later (see original post for my notes)


----------



## Bazzy (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (TXR32)*

I haven't had my car in 8 months, and i thought i was being screwed. I hope someone is looking for a silver Audi TT when i get it back


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (Bazzy)*

That's ridiculous, someone at your shop has ADD. Tell them to finish the damn thing already. Mention how when you brought it in it was the _beginning of spring_. I don't know about Texas, but it sure as f**k isn't spring in N. IL


----------



## tdor (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: TT was in an accident today (l88m22vette)*

looks good glad everything worked out


----------

